# WANTED - Seiko SKX031



## JimboJames1972 (Jun 3, 2016)

View Advert


*WANTED - Seiko SKX031*

WANTED -Seiko SKX031 model (not 013!)

Ideally with a Pepsi dial, but black will definitely be considered too. Must be fully working (recent service?) and clear crystal. Strap, box, papers not necessary, but might be nice.

Any suggestions welcome,

J

View attachment 10585





*Advertiser*

JimboJames1972



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£150.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

